# Halo (full version) bloodgulch map corrupted



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

basing by the title, i can't play many games without bloodgulch :O i was wondering if someone could find me the original bloodgulch map. i looked for it, and came up with nothing, and things i did find, were modded, or original, but didn't work. thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Onetoomanysodas (Feb 27, 2008)

Explore the path of the Halo CD drive. Open directory: *FilesCab* and extract the files from *Cab2.cab*.


----------



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

thank you for the response...however, i should have clarified my problem here. i have the full halo version, but i do not have the cd, i borrowed it from my friend, who im no longer in touch with. i named the file "bloodgulch.map" and it still didn't work.i'd be really happy if you found the full version bloodgulch file. thanks a lot. i downloaded the file, btw, and it still didn't work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the download didn't work, buy the Halo CD and extract the files.


----------



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, i would, but it says on the page "The original bloodgulch map for Halo trial PC in case cheats have ruined your game."
again, i have halo FULL, not trial. Bloodgulch for full will not work with trial, and bloodgulch for trial will not work with full. i can't buy the halo cd, i dont have money  

I still need help. thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

p2p is not supported on this forum


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Of, for that matter, illegal game downloads. :smile:


----------

